# "Official" Celtics new slogan poll:



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y

Here are the choices....

We will leave this open for 2 weeks for everyone to vote from there we will make the necessary changes:

1) "Return to Greatness"
2) "The City of Champions"
3) "16 and still counting...."
4) "Banner 17, Here we come"
5) "Meet the new boss, same as the old boss"
6) "NBAs Greatest Franchise"


----------



## amd pwr

I say leave it as is until we actually start winning. I voted for "Return to Greatness"


----------



## aquaitious

What about "The Return to Greatness?"


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y

I still like "City of Champions" with all the success that the state of Mass. has had in the last few years.


----------



## Tersk

16 and still counting

I was the first to vote for it


----------



## Petey

I would vote but I have a problem voting. 

All the choices seem pretty pro/postive towards the Celtics, I can't pick... sorry.

j/k

Yeah I'm still bitter about Wed.

-Petey


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y

> Yeah I'm still bitter about Wed.


haha...its all good, we wont hold it against you that you are a Nets fan. You can vote in our poll.

I mean its not everyday that the Nets get a say so in what happens in the NBAs Greatest City...


----------

